# Fencing!



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Pallet wood is usually really hard/durable and I've used to to make temporary enclosures, never thought of using it to make anything bigger though...Hmmm interesting idea


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i have seem calves raised in pallet fences before so t he farmer could get the calves out of the barn for a few months.

I never really walked up close to the one but I would think you might want some zig-zags in it for stability, and might not need the wire on top.

but another option would be poly wire. our horses are used to high tensil electric fence so this spring while some parts of the pasture were long and others needed a bit more time to grow i just used 1/2 dozen fiberglass posts and a short roll of poly wire to fence off a section and it is what I will end up doing next summer since we are replanting the whole pasture


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we have a mesh fence along 3 sides and a wire on top. and then wire on 2 sides 4 strands. i was thinking about cutting one pasture into an arena adn another smaller pasture.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ive seen it before and it seemed to be holding up pretty good but my horses will test anything and everything so i would need a wire on top.


----------

